# brutal knitting



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

no patterns. just amazing knits of art. beware some ugly graphics

http://www.themarysue.com/tracy-widdess-brutal-knitting/


----------



## troma (Nov 15, 2011)

"ugly graphics"? pffpt


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Wow, such talent is going into these. Some of the work is not what others would enjoy in their home. Perhaps this person needs another way to look at life.


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

sorry didn't mean any offence. I am amazed at the artistry.


----------



## ogram (Dec 2, 2011)

These must be the monsters from her nightmares. Great talent and great imagination.


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

I agree with you mambo22. These are works of art! Makes me want to try 3-D knitting... sculpting! Thanks for posting!


----------



## sandra fay bell (Jun 22, 2012)

Wow very different but how good is the talent behind the works


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Yuk and double yuk.


----------



## druidsgirl (Sep 24, 2011)

They are really clever and its cool to see something origonal and a bit "off the wall".


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

wow!


----------



## ducatirose2 (Dec 17, 2011)

wow, my son would love one of those...Different!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Lot of work in her knitting! Think the kids would love those.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Knitted "Star Wars" denizens, all! IMHO
I love 'em!


----------



## debbieb (May 7, 2011)

I've been a fan of her for quite some time. I absolutely love her work!


----------



## elenapicado (Mar 18, 2012)

I think the're stunning. Thanks for the link!!!


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

I am speechless. How would you even begin to make these.
Wow. Not my "cup of tea". To each his own


----------



## mak123 (Jan 24, 2012)

I think her work is awesome, not particularly my taste but I can sure appreciate the talent that went into these projects. Maurice Sendak could have used these in his books (I know that he has passed away) christine


----------



## k2p3-knit on (May 1, 2012)

Not my taste. I could think of many better uses for time and talent.


----------



## mr2 (Feb 19, 2011)

Really amazing and so talented. It's great to see an artist at work with this median


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

Very clever but the grey one made me think of the devil. I didn't like that but the pink one was OK.


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

One word . . . . Why? Talent yes, but what do you do with it?


----------



## free2knit (Oct 27, 2011)

I agree with mambo22 there is alot of hard work put in to these. We might like them in our homes but some one would very talented girl


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

I love those, thanks. Mustn't let my son see them or he will want me to try making them...:roll:


----------



## lannieb (Apr 28, 2011)

Wow! those are amazingly done.... very interesting


----------



## allyt (Jul 26, 2011)

They are fantastic


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

mambo22 said:


> no patterns. just amazing knits of art. beware some ugly graphics
> 
> http://www.themarysue.com/tracy-widdess-brutal-knitting/


very cool!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

Not my cup of tea but amazingly creative.


----------



## rose haft (Jul 30, 2011)

She has quite an imagination. Good for Halloween.


----------



## Rockrose (Dec 7, 2011)

Exciting work! Wish this person were my friend.


----------



## AddisonM57 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

